#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 連線數過高的解決方案

## 狼王白牙

這問題恐怕要請教 Yoching 大大了，

因為我們的訪客數總是超過 100-200

大部份來自搜尋網站，不知道能不能在夜間的尖峰時間擋掉幾小時，

深夜一兩點後，到下午學生放學前則讓它們爬沒關係。

傍晚到睡前是論壇的尖峰時間，如果爬滿了上百只蜘蛛，那真是辜負了我升級高速硬碟的美意，

如何手動檔掉才會比較妥當？

大家的瀏覽效率將會大大提高。

----------


## yoching

你連線數過高一大半是你的簡體版的問題。
蜘蛛就算是300隻在上面也不會去影響你的瀏覽。VBB本身就會去做控管。
而且我給你裝的WEB SERVER也會有自我管理頻寬的能力。(雖然在你這台主機跑起來也很吃力)

你可能不明白我為何當初要阻止你使用這樣的簡體模式，原因就是在此。
不過我已經盡我的通知義務給你了。剩下來的你自已決定。

你想擋下蜘蛛是可以的。不過可能沒辦法分時段性。只能決定要擋跟不擋。

----------


## yoching

附帶一提，正常依照你的主機等級，就算在線1000人也不會有問題的。
連線數過高，代表有部份的程序等待時間過長佔用連線問題。

我可以調用其數據來給你跟雪麒看你們就會明白了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

聽大大這樣說，我就放心了，

因為我們的簡体版有限制 25 個連線數

所以如果這台主機有可讓 1000 個會員瀏覽的實力，大部份也一定是瀏覽主版本，

就大陸朋友表示，他們直接看繁體主版本還比較快呢。

----------

